# Cleaning Plastic?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

If you use plastic buckets for saurkraut and wine.How do you clean them? Seems it always hard to get stain and smell out.

big rockpile


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I've cleaned plastic containers by soaking them with Oxyclean and water. I'm sorry, I don't remember how much I used, but it really worked to take the tannin stains out of our plastic sun tea jug.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Marcia in MT said:


> I've cleaned plastic containers by soaking them with Oxyclean and water. I'm sorry, I don't remember how much I used, but it really worked to take the tannin stains out of our plastic sun tea jug.



Thanks!

big rockpile


----------

